# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 1800 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

*ASMED Hair Treatments - Dr Koray Erdogan*







1800 grafts FUE extracted by *manual punch in titanium*, diameter 0.7 -0.9 mm.






*BEFORE THE OPERATION*














*OPERATION*










*12 MONTHS*

























.

----------

